# Latest on WOTUS



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The stove is beginning to heat up.....(DTN article so it may not link for long.)

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/ag/blogs/template1&blogHandle=policy&blogEntryId=8a82c0bc4c9a7d96014fb76e5ae01b54&showCommentsOverride=false


----------

